# I Want To Know Non-Root Application For Take Screen Shots.



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi!
I have Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini phone. I want to get screen shots in that phone. So what is the best and non root application for that? I downloaded *Screenshot it trial* but it require root permission. So i can't install it in my phone.

Thanks!


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

There is No Root Screenshot It by Edward Kim, but it is $4.99. Unless if you absolutely need screenshots, don't get it, but if you do, just root and get the free apps.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Shootme doesn't require root.


----------

